# Ordering Pullets



## stuckinvtown (Apr 9, 2013)

Who is your favorite vendor/hatchery to make small orders online? I am looking for 2 doms and 2 easter egger pullets. Picky, I know. Any recommendations? I have read mixed reviews about californiahatchery.com. I can keep checking my local classifieds, but I would love to know where you go to make your order. Thanks, Chicken Folk.

Jessie


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Posted this on another thread but most places have a minimum order on their shipments. I would recommend google some hatcheries and seeing what their minimum is. Good luck !


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I really like IDeal hatchery and Cackle hatchery. Of the 11 sexed chicks I ordered from cackle 
they all seem to be correct. I order sexed chicks from Meyer last year and was not pleased. Between the chicks dying and have 3 of the 8 sexed wrong I will not use them again.


----------



## stuckinvtown (Apr 9, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I really like IDeal hatchery and Cackle hatchery. Of the 11 sexed chicks I ordered from cackle
> they all seem to be correct. I order sexed chicks from Meyer last year and was not pleased. Between the chicks dying and have 3 of the 8 sexed wrong I will not use them again.


Thank you. I was looking at Meyer today; that's good to know. I appreciate it.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I ordered from Meyers. Chicks should be coming at the end of the month.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

What did you get EV? I have chicks in the bator. First timer, I can't wait!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've got silkies, frizzles, barred rocks and white crested black polish under my hen. Meyers is sending buff orps, black Jersey Giants, and buff laced polish. All are due at the same time at the end of the month.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Ohh I want a frizzle! I thought I knew all the birds I wanted but being on here and some blogs I want even more!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's the only reason I'm hatching. I agreed to hatch everything else to maybe get a frizzle. He had eggs - I had a broody hen. What a deal!


----------

